# systemd blockiert nur noch alles!

## Andreas O.

Hallo,

habe mir irgendwann aus Versehen "systemd" eingefangen und will das nun endgültig wieder loswerden und stattdessen wieder auf eudev, upower-pm-utils, open-rc etc. wieder zurück.

Es gibt bereits zahlreiche Tipps, wie angeblich die Abhängigkeiten wieder aufzulösen seien, doch es hakt bei mir immer noch:

meine /etc/make.conf :

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

#CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

#CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="acpi bindist mmx sse sse2 -kde X udev -systemd dbus gtk -gnome -doc lua"

#vgl./usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example

MAKEOPTS="-j4" #CPU-Anzahl+1

#EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

#lokaler Portage Tree, der nicht durch emerge --sync wieder gel�scht wird:

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#Fuer den X-Server xorg:

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

#VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

#Sprachvariablen

LINGUAS="de"

#Um LibreOffice u.a. pdfimport beizubringen:

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="nlpsolver pdfimport"

# Set PORTDIR for backward compatibility with various tools:

#   gentoo-bashcomp - bug #478444

#   euse - bug #474574

#   euses and ufed - bug #478318

PORTDIR="/usr/portage
```

meine /etc/portage/package.mask :

```
>=dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-2.32.6

#upower und upower-pm-utils blockieren sich gegenseitig:

sys-power/upower

#ich will systemd nicht!

sys-apps/systemd

sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration
```

meine /etc/portage/package.unmask :

```
# required by kde-base/kdelibs-4.12.5-r2[upower]

# required by kde-base/zeroconf-ioslave-4.12.5

# required by kde-base/kcontrol-4.12.5

# required by kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.12.5

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /usr/portage/profiles/base/package.mask:

# Rick Farina <zerochaos@gentoo.org> (6 Jun 2013)

# Pm-utils based hibernate and suspend support has discontinued.

# For continued support, use the upower-pm-utils fork or systemd.

# Systemd users can switch to a systemd profile or unmask <sys-power/upower-0.99.0

# Openrc users can "emerge -C upower && emerge -1 upower-pm-utils"

sys-power/upower-pm-utils
```

und emerge @preserved-rebuild sagt leider immer noch (ich kann leider auch nicht mehr upower-pm-utils installieren):

```
[ebuild  N    #] sys-apps/systemd-215-r3  USE="acl filecaps firmware-loader gudev introspection kmod pam policykit seccomp -audit -cryptsetup -doc -elfutils -gcrypt -http (-kdbus) -lzma -python -qrcode (-selinux) (-ssl) {-test} -vanilla" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_2 -python3_3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_2" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r3  USE="consolekit cracklib sha512 systemd -debug -gnome-keyring -minimal -mktemp -pam_krb5 -pam_ssh -passwdqc (-selinux)" 

[ebuild  N    #] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-0.112-r1  USE="gtk introspection nls pam -examples -kde (-selinux) -systemd" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/libudev-215  USE="-static-libs -systemd" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/libgudev-215  USE="introspection -static-libs -systemd" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.24-r3  USE="-systemd*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/syslog-ng-3.4.8  USE="-systemd*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/modemmanager-1.2.0-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udisks-2.1.3  USE="-systemd*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-misc/colord-1.2.1-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.8.6  USE="-systemd*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/efl-1.8.5  USE="-systemd*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.6 

[ebuild  N    #] sys-power/upower-0.99.0-r1  USE="introspection -ios" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udisks-1.0.5 

[ebuild   R    ] gnome-base/gconf-3.2.6-r3 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/accountsservice-0.6.37  USE="-systemd*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-1.7.3  USE="-systemd*" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-wireless/bluez-5.21-r1  USE="cups obex readline udev -debug (-selinux) -systemd {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-pk-helper-0.2.5 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/openobex-1.5 

[ebuild   R    ] gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105 

[ebuild   R    ] app-mobilephone/obexftp-0.23-r2 

[ebuild   R    ] app-mobilephone/obexd-0.46 

[ebuild   R    ] app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.6 

[ebuild   R    ] lxde-base/lxsession-0.4.9.2-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.103.0 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.10-r1  USE="-systemd*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-wm/mutter-3.12.2 

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration ("sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration" is blocking sys-fs/eudev-1.9-r2)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/eudev-1.9-r2)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/systemd-215-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/systemd-44-r1[pam] required by (sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-207 required by (sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-fs/eudev-1.9-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/eudev-1.5.3-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,gudev,introspection?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/eudev-1.5.3-r1:0/0[abi_x86_64(-),gudev,introspection]) required by (virtual/libgudev-215::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-fs/eudev-1.3 required by (virtual/udev-215::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-fs/eudev-1.3:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/eudev-1.3:0/0[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (virtual/libudev-215::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-fs/eudev required by @selected

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

ich habe eben schon systemd, udev, polkit etc. deinstalliert, leider lassen sich die Abhängigkeiten immer noch nicht auflösen, auch ein world-Update hängt an diesem systemd - eudev-Block!

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, sys-apps/systemd wird vom gesetzten systemd Useflag bei sys-auth/pambase reingezogen,

siehe:  *Andreas O. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild  N    #] sys-apps/systemd-215-r3  USE="acl filecaps firmware-loader gudev introspection kmod pam policykit seccomp -audit -cryptsetup -doc -elfutils -gcrypt -http (-kdbus) -lzma -python -qrcode (-selinux) (-ssl) {-test} -vanilla" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_2 -python3_3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_2"
> 
> ...

 

Schau mal ob du das systemd Useflag irgendwo gesetzt hast.

----------

## bell

Bei "pambase" ist noch USE="systemd" gesetzt. Ist noch irgend etwas in /etc/portage/package.use? Welches Profil fährst Du?

----------

## Yamakuzure

Zwei Dinge:

1.: Bei solchen Blocks, die nicht automatisch aufgelöst werden, kannst du die betreffenden Pakete einfach per --unmerge rauswerfen.

2.: --tree hilft um zu sehen was wen reinzieht.

----------

## Andreas O.

 *bell wrote:*   

> Bei "pambase" ist noch USE="systemd" gesetzt. Ist noch irgend etwas in /etc/portage/package.use? Welches Profil fährst Du?

 

package.use:

```
#required by sys-fs/udev-171-r5[extras], required by net-wireless/bluez-4.98-r1, required by net-misc/networkmanager-0.8.4.0-r2[bluetooth], required by @sel$

=sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.7 -zlib

#required by media-libs/vigra-1.7.1-r1, required by app-office/libreoffice-3.4.5.2, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

# slotmove dev-libs/boost 1.46 0

>=dev-libs/boost-1.46.1-r1:0 python

#required by gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.32.1, required by gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r1, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

>=dev-lang/python-3.1.4-r3:3.1 sqlite

#required by app-admin/sabayon-2.30.1, required by gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r1[ldap], required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r2 kdrive

#required by lxde-base/lxde-meta-0.5.5, required by lxde-base/lxde-meta (argument)

=x11-misc/obconf-2.0.3_p20110314-r1 lxde

#required by media-video/dvdstyler-2.1, required by dvdstyler (argument)

>=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.12.1:2.8 gstreamer

x11-libs/wxGTK unicode X

#media-video/vlc dvd ffmpeg mpeg mad 

media-video/vlc dvd ffmpeg mpeg mad wxwindows aac dts a52 ogg flac theora oggvorbis matroska freetype bidi xv svga gnutls stream vlm httpd cdda vcd cdio live

#required by gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.32.1, required by gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r1, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

>=dev-lang/python-3.2.2 sqlite

#required by app-text/calibre-0.8.48, required by calibre (argument)

>=dev-python/PyQt4-4.9.1 webkit

#required by app-text/calibre-0.8.48, required by calibre (argument)

=dev-lang/python-2.7.3-r1 sqlite

#required by app-admin/sabayon-2.30.1, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.4-r1 kdrive

#required by app-admin/sabayon-2.30.1, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.2 kdrive

#required by app-text/calibre-0.8.52, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

>=dev-lang/python-2.7.3-r2:2.7 sqlite

#required by virtual/ffmpeg-0.10.2-r1, required by media-video/devede-3.21.0[ffmpeg], required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.3 -vdpau

#required by x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.14.4-r1, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.33 video_cards_radeon

#required by sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.4.1[static], required by sys-apps/pmount-0.9.99_alpha-r1[crypt], required by pmount (argument)

>=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.0-r2 static-libs

#required by sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.4.1[static], required by sys-apps/pmount-0.9.99_alpha-r1[crypt], required by pmount (argument)

>=dev-libs/popt-1.16-r1 static-libs

#required by sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.4.1[static], required by sys-apps/pmount-0.9.99_alpha-r1[crypt], required by pmount (argument)

=sys-apps/util-linux-2.20.1-r2 static-libs

#required by sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.4.1[static], required by sys-apps/pmount-0.9.99_alpha-r1[crypt], required by pmount (argument)

=dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10 static-libs

#required by media-libs/sk1libs-0.9.1, required by media-gfx/uniconvertor-1.1.5, required by media-gfx/inkscape-0.48.3.1, required by inkscape (argument)

>=media-libs/lcms-1.19:0 python

#required by media-gfx/gscan2pdf-1.0.4, required by gscan2pdf (argument)

>=media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.8.7 perl

media-gfx/inkscape   wmf

#required by app-text/pdftk-1.44, required by pdftk (argument)

>=sys-devel/gcc-4.5.4:4.5 gcj

media-gfx/xsane gimp ocr

media-gfx/gimp scanner

#required by x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.0.0, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

>=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.40 video_cards_radeon

#required by gnome-extra/nautilus-sendto-2.32.0[cdr], required by nautilus-sendto (argument)

=app-cdr/brasero-2.32.1-r1 nautilus
```

Zum Profil kann ich aktuell nicht viel sagen, ich muss nämlich momentan mit einem anderen Linux auf mein Gentoo zugreifen, da ich mich nicht mehr einloggen kann (weder als user noch als root, wahrscheinlich liegt das am entfernten Paket "polkit"   :Embarassed: 

Ich nehme an, es ist ein Standard-Desktop-Profil, in /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/profiles/ finde ich u.a. den desk-Ordner...

Jetzt bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich in den nächsten Tagen entweder über chroot mein defektes System betrete oder einfach ein backup einspiele...

----------

